# Simon's Neuter...possible hematoma?



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

Simon was neutered 2-3 weeks ago (I can't recall the date off the top of my head, but could look at the paper work to find out). He did fine after the neuter until about a week later when his penis prolapsed. I had also noticed that his scrotum was swollen and hard to the touch. After some TLC the swelling in the scrotum had begun to go down, and I was able to get his penis to go back in the sheath.

Well, I picked Simon up tonight, and one side of his scrotum is swollen a lot. Probably about the size of a small grape. I immediately gave him a dose of metacam for the swelling, and I'll continue to do that for a few days (depending on how he responds). I had talked with my vet about it when I saw her last week with Patchy, and she was saying that it was possible that he had a hematoma after the neuter, but wasn't real concerned since his penis had gone back in and the swelling was going down.

Since it's Saturday, I'm going to try and wait and get him to the vet until the work week to avoid an emergency trip, although I'll take him to the ER if I need to. He's still eating, active, and using the bathroom like he should be. I've been researching hematoma's (if that's what it is) and everything I find says to administer an anti-inflammatory (metacam) and apply ice or a warm compress. I'm going to try the ice since if he's still swelling, that means blood is collecting in the tissue and heat will increase blood flow...possibly causing pain and increased swelling.

Has anyone dealt with this before? If so, what was your treatment? Also, is it something I need to worry about and get him to the ER, or can it wait to see his regular vet?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I had a rat who had abscesses after his neuter. I compressed it a few times a day until it came to a head then rinsed all the gunk out with a syringe 2-3 times a day until it healed. During that I also gave him oral antibiotics. They are common in rats with neuters. My vet thinks it was a suture reaction.


----------



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

I'll keep an eye on it to see if it abscesses. I have oral antibiotics in case it does.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep sounds totally like neuter abscesses...I had 3 out of 4 boys done at the same time abscess. I treated them all at home easily.

Here's the sequence with my half-wild rat Beni (i'll do in in links so as not to gross out everyone LOL)

Beni's neuter abscess...(I used warm sitz bath's to get the abscess to surface)
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/medical/Abscesses/BenisneuterabscessMay17.jpg

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/medical/Abscesses/Beni-dowereallyhaveto.jpg

Once it burst, this was a nasty one
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/medical/Abscesses/BenineuterabscessopenMay202.jpg

I got the gunk out, flushed with saline 2 times a day (softening/removing any scab that had formed)
a few days later we had this...
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h75/rattiluv/medical/Abscesses/BeniAbscesshealingcloseupMay23.jpg


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

My boy that I just adopted had an abscess there...the lady who runs the rescue had it drained and is taking care of him for another week and a half. It made me so sad because I just started falling in love with him and now he can't come home with me yet. 

In your experience, what's the prognosis? Should he be good to go in a couple weeks?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

These types of things heal very well and quickly if treated properly, I would say less than a week


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Yay! I get my baby sooner then ^_^ Hope he's doing OK.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Bert's was rather stubborn and he grew another one just as the one side was healed. He had to have that side lanced and drained as it just wasn't coming to a head fast enough. They injected it with licodaine to numb before lancing. He hated the whole ordeal and since there was one right after the other he probably had those abscesses for around a month ><;; His was a rather bad case though. They just didn't want to burst on their own. I truly think it was a suture reaction as it happened a week or two after the neuter when everything was pretty much healed then I started seeing parts of the suture being pushed out of the tiny spots he had left by his body and abscesses formed around that. Inside each abscess was a bit of suture. Wasn't pretty.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Ick! How awful. I'll hope for an easier case. Poor Bert.  You lose your goolies and then you get giant painful balls to replace them!


----------

